# Converting raw picture to jpeg for posting on a photogrpahy board



## brian09223 (Aug 18, 2014)

I want to send some of my raw edited pictures from LR to one of the photography boards I belong in jpeg. I know you can convert to jpeg in the export mode but I don't know how to use this to send to an online board. 

Hopefully Confused,


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2014)

Many of the social networks are available though Publishing plugins  Jeffrey Freidl has plugins that cover the more popular.
http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies

All create a temporary local JPEG and use the social networks API for uploading.  Once uploaded the temporary image file is deleted locally. 

If there is not Publishing service plugin available for your "photography board"  then the standard JPEG export to a local file can be used along with the board's upload facility. 

If you tell us which board, we can recommend an appropriate plugin and workflow to help.


----------



## brian09223 (Aug 18, 2014)

I call it a board but maybe I'm mistaken . It's the Meet-Up web site where you can post your pictures after your meet-up.
Thank you for your response.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 18, 2014)

In that case it is unlikely that there will be a Publish Plugin to facilitate the upload.  You will need to export the images as JPEGs to the local HD either using the HardDisk Publish Service or an Export preset.  Then once the JPEG is stored locally, you can use the Meetup website upload facility to upload your photos.  You can delete the local images after the upload since you can always  regenerate the derivative JPEG using the HD publish or Export preset on demand.


----------



## brian09223 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks I'll give it a try.

Brian


----------



## brian09223 (Aug 19, 2014)

I tried your suggestion and it worked fine.  Thanks for the direction.

Brian


----------

